# Look Reseller in Hong Kong?



## frenchmb (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi,

Anybody know if looks can be bought in Hong Kong as I'm moving there in a month. Have been unable to find a LBS which stocks them! Deciding if I should buy before going and ship it over.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

Wing's Co. is Hong Kong's "*Look*" distributor and reseller. Link below is their site, but is in traditional Chinese. At the bottom of the page there is a English address. I hope this hlep

http://www.thewingsco.com/


----------



## frenchmb (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks alot.


----------

